# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Faster Than Light

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de FTL*.

----------


## raaaahman

J'ai quasiment tout lu (j'ai évité les vaisseaux que je n'ai pas, qui sont nombreux).

D'abord un petit pinaillage sur l'expression comme quoi le jeu vanilla a "a tenu les joueurs en haleine pendant des années", qui vieillit le jeu qui est sorti fin 2012 (donc plutôt pendant "une année et demie"). Au pire, on s'en fout.

En rentrant dans le guide, j'ai trouvé cela très complet à deux points près:

-Les systèmes et sous-systèmes mériteraient une liste de présentation ainsi qu'un petit commentaire chacun sur l'intérêt (ou pas!) de leur upgrade. Si l'essentiel des informations est distillé à travers le guide, ce serait plus aisé de les regrouper pour ceux qui ne voudraient qu'un conseil sur ce point particulier du jeu. En exemple personnel, je dirais que l'upgrade du pilotage est plutôt inutile (hors events), vu que le pilotage automatique réduit l'esquive totale du vaisseau, d'autant plus qu'elle ne bénéficiera pas du bonus d'un pilote expérimenté. 

D'ailleurs tu as oublié de préciser dans le chapitre sur l'esquive qu'avoir un bon pilote augmentait l'esquive du vaisseau. On peut donc avoir un esquive pas trop dégueu rien qu'avec un bon pilote + un bon ingénieur.

-Les drones mériteraient au moins un paragraphe. Tu fais quelques références par ci par là au drone de défense, mais c'est tout. Alors qu'ils proposent des utilités diverses et variées (le drône d'abordage  ::O: ), qui peuvent compléter/renforcer efficacement les particularités du vaisseau/équipage/armement. Du coup, quand tu parles du vaisseau Engi, il a l'air un peu moisi...

-Tu pourrait éventuellement rajouter un paragraphe sur les caractéristiques des armes. Même si elles sont assez compréhensible dans l'ensemble, ça ne me semble pas inutile de rappeler que des armes bourrines mais avec un temps de rechargement lent risque de ne toucher uniquement les boucliers adverses, qu'une overdose de grosses armes demandera un investissement énergétique (et donc en scraps) conséquent, tout en rappelant qu'il y a une limite (10?) à se qu'un vaisseau peut balancer comme énergie dans son armement.


D'autres remarques en vrac:

-Balancer les slugs dans l'espace, c'est bête. Ca reste un membre d'équipage qui peut manipuler des machines et qui en plus permet d'économiser sur un système de capteurs. Toutefois, avoir plus d'un slug ça n'a peu d'intérêt en effet (même si c'est rare).




> Au pire, achetez des barres d’énergie (dans la partie Reactor du vaisseau), cela vous sera toujours utile.


-Je trouve cela beaucoup moins utile que d'investir dans des systèmes que l'on ne peut pas encore fournir en énergie. Parce qu'au moins, on se réserve l'occasion de basculer son énergie d'un système vers un autre, on gagne en flexibilité. Pour ma part, je prévois toujours un peu de marge entre bouclier et moteur, ce qui me permet de changer ma défense selon le type d'armement adverse.

-La tactique qui consiste à viser l'oxygène du vaisseau adverse pour que son crew aille s'en occuper plutôt que d'autres système, ça m'a l'air assez bof: il faut qu'il ait moins de membres d'équipage que de tir que tu peux lui placer entre deux rechargements de boucliers, en bref, sur un combat où tu as déjà l'avantage.

-Pour l'abordage, il faut mentionner quelque part qu'il ne faut surtout pas aborder les vaisseaux-drones (automatic scout machin)!  ::sad:: 




> Par contre, le type B, on n’a pas compris : contre une amélioration peu coûteuse de l’Artillery Beam, vous avez droit à des armes pourraves. Incompréhensible.


-Sans avoir le layout en tête, je n'ai pas compris non plus ce que tu voulais dire...




> Les évènement de FTL qui ne commencent pas par un combat se déroulent via une simple boîte de dialogue où vous devrez choisir les bonnes options (les bonnes "réponses") pour aboutir au dénouement que vous souhaitez.


-Dit comme cela, ça va à l'encontre de ce que tu expliques par la suite pour le caractère aléatoire des événements.

-On pourrait également envisager un "advanced tactica" où qu'on discute des synergies armes/drones/systèmes ou des points forts/faibles des types d'ennemis... 


Mais dans l'ensemble, très bon boulot.  :;):

----------


## Cotopaxi

Yeaaah Izuaaal ! Héhé, très bon timing, bravo !  :;):

----------


## Izual

Merci xasalja, et raaaahman pour ce commentaire très complet, je vais essayer d'y répondre en détail :




> -Les systèmes et sous-systèmes mériteraient une liste de présentation ainsi qu'un petit commentaire chacun sur l'intérêt (ou pas!) de leur upgrade. Si l'essentiel des informations est distillé à travers le guide, ce serait plus aisé de les regrouper pour ceux qui ne voudraient qu'un conseil sur ce point particulier du jeu. En exemple personnel, je dirais que l'upgrade du pilotage est plutôt inutile (hors events), vu que le pilotage automatique réduit l'esquive totale du vaisseau, d'autant plus qu'elle ne bénéficiera pas du bonus d'un pilote expérimenté.


Je suis plutôt d'accord sur ce manque, mais c'est assez difficile à faire puisqu'il y a une grosse part de subjectivité, alors que le débutant pourra vite se faire son propre avis à l'usage.

Pour le pilote qui améliore l'esquive, c'est sous-entendu dans le paragraphe sur l'XP de l'équipage mais si je précise qu'un bon manœuvre aux moteurs les améliore, il faut en effet préciser la même chose pour le pilote.

Finalement je te rejoins sur les drones, je rajouterai un paragraphe à leur sujet pour faire le tour de la question.




> -Pour l'abordage, il faut mentionner quelque part qu'il ne faut surtout pas aborder les vaisseaux-drones (automatic scout machin)!


Bonne idée, que ce soit dit clairement.




> -Sans avoir le layout en tête, je n'ai pas compris non plus ce que tu voulais dire...


Qu'il a plus d'artillerie que le A, mais des armes moins bonnes. C'est pas clair ?

Merci pour ces remarques  ::):

----------


## raaaahman

> Je suis plutôt d'accord sur ce manque, mais c'est assez difficile à faire puisqu'il y a une grosse part de subjectivité, alors que le débutant pourra vite se faire son propre avis à l'usage.


C'est sûr, mais dans certains paragraphe tu précises qu'améliorer son bouclier d'un cran ne fait pas gagner de point de bouclier, mais de deux, oui. Ce genre de précision pourraient être regroupées et listées pour les retrouver plus facilement. D'ailleurs tu pourrais préciser aussi que les bonus à l'esquive donnés par le moteur diminue à chaque montée de niveau (à partir du niveau 6 je crois). Mais ça fait peu pour faire un chapitre, c'est sûr.




> Pour le pilote qui améliore l'esquive, c'est sous-entendu dans le paragraphe sur l'XP de l'équipage mais si je précise qu'un bon manœuvre aux moteurs les améliore, il faut en effet préciser la même chose pour le pilote.


Tiens d'ailleurs pourquoi ne pas répertorier les bonus apportés par les différents niveau des compétences?




> Qu'il a plus d'artillerie que le A, mais des armes moins bonnes. C'est pas clair ?


Dis comme ça, oui. Encore que artillerie, c'est l'_Artillery Beam_ ou son armement?

----------


## Izual

L'artillery beam. Je corrige le guide demain avec les changements suggérés.

----------


## raaaahman

Bon je viens de voir, il commence avec un niveau de plus d'artillery beam, j'ai compris. Les armes sont pas extra c'est vrai, encore que le Dual Laser, c'est pas mal en arme secondaire vu qu'elle ne prend qu'un de power, par contre le leto missile, c'est tellement pourri que j'ai l'impression qu'on peut même pas le trouver in-game!  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Précision pour la section du boss final. Je recommande de tuer tous les membres d'équipage sauf un lors de la première phase pour éviter d'avoir à se farcir l'IA surpuissante du vaisseau, tout en profitant du fait qu'un mec tout seul aura du mal à tenir tous les postes en bon état.

----------


## Izual

Oui, c'est déjà précisé (dans "Résumé"). Un bémol toutefois, dans mon dernier run j'avais laissé un membre d'équipage en vie et lors de la phase B le vaisseau est arrivé à vide, avec l'IA déjà aux commandes.

----------


## Muetdhivers

"le boss en mod hard est impossible" ? 

Je reconnais qu'il faut un peu (beaucoup ?) de chance sur les rencontres préalable (shop et quest) mais il est pas imbattable du tout. (j'en suis a 3 victoires contre le boss en hard, sur une vingtaine de run)

Mon meilleur run en hard (dans le sens celui ou cela a été le plus facile de battre le boss, si on peut parler de "facile"). je n'avais pas de téléporteur (normalement c'est mon go-to) mais j'avais les deux des nouveaux systeme (hack et mind control) plus le boost de réacteur. En armes, un Swarm (3 missiles) et 2 Charge laser (4 tirs chacun) et deux drone de defense niveau 1. (bon, il faut beaucoup jongler l'energie entre les systeme en fonction de ce qui se passe, mais c'est jouable) la stratégie a été simple : ne pas essayer de tuer les armes comme avant l'extension (et le mode hard) a part les missiles, et faire le plus de dmg possible le plus vite possible.
amélioration qui ont rendu le tout possible : le truc qui passe au travers du bouclier zoltan et celle qui empêche les drone de défense ennemis de cibler les missible / systeme de hack. (me souviens plus de la troisième).
Ne pas avoir a envoyer mon équipage a l'abordage a finalement été un avantage, j'ai pu défendre et réparer.
avoir un drone pour réparer votre coque (hull repair drone) est aussi quasiment indispensable pour enchainer les combats avec le boss si on a pas la chance d'avoir des lieux de réparation gratuit sur le chemin.


Edit : lol à la mention dans le guide. Je suis loin d'être le seul a battre le boss ! 
pour le fun : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUzZY0YbPpA
 (c'est pas moi hein, mais ça peux inspirer certain)
La dernière amélioration que j'avais sur le ship c'est le "rock plating" puisque j'avais un vaisseau rockmen.

Pour moi le truc important c'est qu'une fois que l'on "connait" les différentes armes / upgrade etc, à partir du secteur 5, on sait si on a une chance de gagner le boss ou pas. (en hard uniquement, en normal, c'est un peu plus "simple").
Donc si on a pas eu un run "un peu chanceux" ou plutôt pas "trop horrible" il faut mieux recommencer directement. 

Tips :
Le module de mind contrôle non upgradé (économie économie) suffit a contrer le mind control du boss ou des autre ennemis. il suffit de cibler le membre d'équipage qui est contrôlé par l'ennemi. 
Les drones de défense Lvl 2 sont très bien, mais très (trop ?) cher, deux drones lvl 1 suffisent à prendre aucun dmg des missiles ennemis. (à activer uniquement quand les missiles ou un drone d'abordage sont lancé, sinon il vaut mieux utiliser l’énergie ailleurs, comme en esquive par exemple).
En mode normal ou hard, faire "level up" son équipage pour avoir un pilote, un artilleur et un gars au moteur au niveau maximum est obligatoire (ou presque)) donc si vous avez un ennemi qui ne fuit pas et ne peut pas vous blesser, faite durer le combat au maximum !
Arrivé au dernier secteur avec 0 fuel et 5/8 point de dmg sur la coque n'est pas un problème, par contre ne pas avoir de missiles ou de "drone part" c'est la mort assuré. pour espérer gagner il faut économiser sur tout ce qu'il est possible d'économiser. 

my2cents

----------


## Izual

C'est corrigé.  ::):

----------


## Anonyme210226

Comme augmentation fort utile, je conseille aussi le Teleportation Reconstruct qui soigne en rapatriant les membres d'équipage partis à l'abordage.
Couplé à un teleport niveau 1, il simplifie la gestion de l'abordage. Les Mantis rentrent, on attend que le teleport soit à nouveau dispo et c'est reparti ! Il permet aussi d'économiser sur les upgrades de l'infirmerie.
Couplé à un teleport niveau 2 (ou 3 pour les plus riches), c'est la fête à l'abordage ! On coupe les armes après avoir éventuellement mis hors service l'infirmerie ou la salle de clonage et on envahit le vaisseau adverse.

Et aussi : Le Kestrel type B n'existe pas, il s'appelle Red Tail  :;):

----------


## Izual

> Comme augmentation fort utile, je conseille aussi le Teleportation Reconstruct qui soigne en rapatriant les membres d'équipage partis à l'abordage.
> Couplé à un teleport niveau 1, il simplifie la gestion de l'abordage. Les Mantis rentrent, on attend que le teleport soit à nouveau dispo et c'est reparti ! Il permet aussi d'économiser sur les upgrades de l'infirmerie.
> Couplé à un teleport niveau 2 (ou 3 pour les plus riches), c'est la fête à l'abordage ! On coupe les armes après avoir éventuellement mis hors service l'infirmerie ou la salle de clonage et on envahit le vaisseau adverse.


Oui, ça semble être une bonne stratégie en effet !




> Et aussi : Le Kestrel type B n'existe pas, il s'appelle Red Tail


Comme pour tous les vaisseaux, j'ai préféré garder le nom du type A en y accolant la lettre correspondant à la variante.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Tu crois que ça vaut le coup de parler du grinding ? On tombe régulièrement sur un vaisseau qui ne peut nous faire aucun dégât, il suffit de le laisser tirer une demi-heure pour avoir son équipage au max dans ses postes de commande, des moteurs et boucliers. C'est moche, mais c'est plutôt utile.

----------


## Izual

Non, encourager le bug exploit n'est clairement pas le but d'un guide pour apprendre à bien débuter. Et puis, si tu as besoin d'attendre une demie-heure que les compétences de ton équipage soient montées, il y a de fortes chances que tu ne maîtrises pas assez le jeu pour aller très loin par la suite et faire bon usage desdites compétences.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ce n'est pas un bug. C'est exploiter une faiblesse du jeu (et encore, dans l'AE on ne peut plus grinder dans les champs d'astéroïdes).
Bon, je suis bien d'accord que c'est très moche et réservé aux lows.

----------


## morbak

Merci pour ce très bon guide, extrêmement clair!  :;):

----------


## Chico008

l'url ne fonctionne plus  ::(:

----------


## FIVE-one

+1 URL mort

----------


## Nono

Archive.org a gardé la page en cache (dernière capture en 09/2017) :
https://web.archive.org/web/20170916...er-than-light/

----------

